# Vertigo??



## Christinals (Sep 9, 2010)

Ended up in the ER from a spinning sensation. I couldnt hold my head up. I was so scared. I thought it was heart...nope they claim it is vertigo. They gave me dramamine like meds and valium. i am concerned because this past week I have had horrible heaches...migraines. I have read that this could be caused from hypo, but my blood work (other than antibodies) are normal.

Please give me some advise!!! I am so worried.
Thanks.


----------



## SnoodMama (Jan 11, 2011)

What other medications do you take? I knew someone who had a virus in their inner ear and got vertigo. I get vertigo whenever I miss a dose of Effexor. What did the ER docs say? Sorry not to be more help. I know vertigo is a really icky, icky feeling though. Is the Dramamine helping?


----------



## northernlite (Oct 28, 2010)

Veritgo was a symptom for me prior to treatment. I have not have any episodes since I started getting my first improvements on medication.

I have had spring and fall allergies and the vertigo only occurred in the spring and fall when my allergies were bothering me. Since I have been on T4 I have had my normal spring and now am in the middle of fall allergies with no vertigo.

You are in AZ so I doubt allergy season is the same there as it is here up north but this is a wicked one this fall. The headaches and vertigo both make me think allergy.


----------



## Christinals (Sep 9, 2010)

I feel very "floaty". I was trying to put some things together....i had a fever blister on my lip last week. I must have a virus. could be alergies too. My ear feels full...not plugged...but full.

As for meds..i take zoloft...coreg...and hydrocodone as needed. I feel "out of body", shakey, cold sweats...just not well. the dramamine helped, buy made me feel icky too. Oh well. Im goong to get some rest and hope I feel better tomorrow.

Thanx for your responses.


----------



## BuffyFan (May 13, 2011)

I think that if your ears feel full, you have an inner ear infection. I had the same feeling, also had vertigo so went to the doctor and I had the inner infection that was starting to go away on it's own. sometimes dr's might prescribe antibiotics for the infection but I've read that it mostly goes away on it's own(the ear infection)

hope you get over it soon! vertigo is such a freaky feeling. there is an exercsie you can do that is supposed to help with the vertigo look up cannalith repositioning on youtube.


----------



## HeidiBR (Apr 4, 2010)

Look up benign positional vertigo. I have this and it is easily treatable by manipulation of the head.


----------

